# Almost Home



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

After being towed 74nm, were almost home.

Can't say enough good things about the Seatow crew.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Spun a prop a few miles south of Marlin rig.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang man! That sucks.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

That is customer service!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

These guy's are definitely on my Christmas list for life.
Never leave the dock without it!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, what a ride! Heck of a way to save on fuel Joey! BZ to Seatow.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Got 300 lbs of ice if any one wants it. 1 mile outside the pass now. Going to boggy point


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG! how long did that take? glad the seas were calm, that would have been horrible in rough conditions. Single engine boat?


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Sea Tow and Capt. Johns crew are the best. I got tied up at work and forgot about it but I still owe them pizza for bringing my boat in.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Realtor said:


> OMG! how long did that take? glad the seas were calm, that would have been horrible in rough conditions. Single engine boat?


Prop spun just befor dark. Made contact with a boat named Hot Rod who had a sat phone and the call went out at 7:22. Seatow hooked to my boat at 12:34 with 74nm between us and Perdido Pass. We came in the pass at 9:34. 9 hrs towing. Had I not been a member, the bill would have been $5200.

Yeah single engine.

New prop with 280hrs on it spun out.

I take every precaution I can think of but you just can't cover them all. Guess it was just my turn.

Be sure you have your seatow membership paid guys.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good news is, I only burnt 52 gals on this trip.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet sea tow burned about 150 gallons.. Wow what a Bill that would be if not a member.. Glad your back safe.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Joey I managed to save 5 of those bags of ice for next time! The others are in the cooler for tomorrow.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Xpac said:


> Joey I managed to save 5 of those bags of ice for next time! The others are in the cooler for tomorrow.


Cool.
Don't think I'm gonna make it tomorrow. I got home and gave everything a good rinse. Gonna clean up tomorrow.

I need to do some prop research. Don't think I want the same one back on there. I want a hub that's damn near bulletproof. If there is such a thing.

Appreciate all the help Paco.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And I'm catching up on my drinking I missed out on last night.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, now we know the answer to which towing company is recommended!!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Next time throw Kim off the side of the boat instead of the front ! And maybe not try to run him over and sink the prop in him! Hahah! Jk, glad u made it back safe!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

No spare prop and hardware?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Next time throw Kim off the side of the boat instead of the front ! And maybe not try to run him over and sink the prop in him! Hahah! Jk, glad u made it back safe!


There's a reason he never takes crew pictures. He doesn't want us to know about his teacher.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Next time throw Kim off the side of the boat instead of the front ! And maybe not try to run him over and sink the prop in him! Hahah! Jk, glad u made it back safe!





MrFish said:


> There's a reason he never takes crew pictures. He doesn't want us to know about his teacher.


Halo, Mr Fish, Christmas is right around the corner.
Here's a card for y'all.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

RMS said:


> No spare prop and hardware?


There will be when it hits the water again.
I missed it somehow.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

the important question:
did you have enough beer?

needer dan taught me to ask the tow vessel 
to bring beer.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

nextstep said:


> the important question:
> did you have enough beer?
> 
> needer dan taught me to ask the tow vessel
> to bring beer.


That's funny.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

That sucks for sea tow, but thank you for entertainment on the way out Friday night. Glad a big boat with some range bailed you out. It was painful listening to the radio. You couldn't reach sea tow, sea tow couldn't reach you, some other boat trying to relay was having severe issues with everything. Why in the name of everything good and holy would you take a single that far with no sat phone?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Santa got your sack? That's a tough Christmas card.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

SnapperSlapper said:


> That sucks for sea tow, but thank you for entertainment on the way out Friday night. Glad a big boat with some range bailed you out. It was painful listening to the radio. You couldn't reach sea tow, sea tow couldn't reach you, some other boat trying to relay was having severe issues with everything. Why in the name of everything good and holy would you take a single that far with no sat phone?


I'm interested in hearing the answer to this also...:blink:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I guess the most truthful answer would be because I cant afford a bigger boat with twins.
Been doing it for years on a single.
Sat phone will be a nice addition though.

I'll be back out there as soon as I add the items I needed Friday night. Extra prop kit and sat phone.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

On a side note, the boat that helped me out with the sat phone call was named Hot Rod. If anyone knows this boat, or how I can get in touch with him, please pm me. I would like to mail him a thank you package. He stayed in radio contact throughout the whole process but I couldn't contact him after seatow arrived.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stc1993 said:


> Santa got your sack? That's a tough Christmas card.
> View attachment 807745


How ya like to see that coming down the chimney. No good.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

oh man. that's got to be one of the worst feelings, even though you were able to get a tow. Kudos to Hot Rod and Sea Tow.


----------



## Gator_Mcklusky (Sep 20, 2016)

there is a 56' Viking named "Hot Rod" that is out of Rockport TX. along way over but that boat has fished a Destin tournament this year.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

dang man, super lucky you didn't have weather issues and someone was out there that could help you.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Joey -- checkout a SPOT or one of the other locators. With mine I can send a pre-scripted text message, they make one now you can connect to your phone with bluetooth and upload a text. Less than $200 and annual service is about $100. Some of them have a track feature so someone on the bank can track you with PC and would be able to call Seatow and tell them where you were. Sat phones are getting cheaper.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Contender said:


> Joey -- checkout a SPOT or one of the other locators. With mine I can send a pre-scripted text message, they make one now you can connect to your phone with bluetooth and upload a text. Less than $200 and annual service is about $100. Some of them have a track feature so someone on the bank can track you with PC and would be able to call Seatow and tell them where you were. Sat phones are getting cheaper.


Contender I'm gonna get one of the sat phones. Trying to decide between prepay and monthly. Pros and cons for both.
I new the chance I was taking and should have had one by now. They are almost down to price where you can justify buying them now.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Contender I'm gonna get one of the sat phones. Trying to decide between prepay and monthly. Pros and cons for both.
> I new the chance I was taking and should have had one by now. They are almost down to price where you can justify buying them now.


One of them was doing a free phone with a monthly contract. I think it ended up being a wash. Might as well have paid for the phone and then bought minutes as needed.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> One of them was doing a free phone with a monthly contract. I think it ended up being a wash. Might as well have paid for the phone and then bought minutes as needed.


Yeah there's no cheap fix yet.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

1972. I'm glad you made it home safe. I'm in the same boat you are in about a Sat Phone. Either way it's money in the bank when you need it. That's a long way out on one engine. I'm afraid to go past the 131 hole in my Mako, I need Sat Phone and a bigger Fuel tank. Lol
Whyme


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I was looking at the DeLorme inReach for 2-way satellite texting but Sea Tow said they have no way of receiving the text. I guess someone can relay the info to Sea Tow but you have to hope they get the text message in the middle of the night. It's much cheaper than a phone but has its drawbacks.

Whyme, same here. I have a 21' seapro and I push it out pretty far. Think I need to get a long range comm setup myself.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Contender I'm gonna get one of the sat phones. Trying to decide between prepay and monthly. Pros and cons for both.
> I new the chance I was taking and should have had one by now. They are almost down to price where you can justify buying them now.


your life safety doesn't justify you having one? 

Not to be a prick but you are spending money on gas, boat, insurance, rods reels and a sat phone is around $1100 bucks plus the plan. I would buy safety stuff before all of the other. You don't want to end up dead in the gulf because you spent thousands on a boat but wouldn't buy a phone that can save your life.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

BullBoxer said:


> your life safety doesn't justify you having one?
> 
> Not to be a prick but you are spending money on gas, boat, insurance, rods reels and a sat phone is around $1100 bucks plus the plan. I would buy safety stuff before all of the other. You don't want to end up dead in the gulf because you spent thousands on a boat but wouldn't buy a phone that can save your life.


Agree 100%


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I looked at a sat phone a few months ago and it was $500 plus minutes. That was George's Marine. I agree Saftey First. 
O...1972 did you troll on the way back in? 
Whyme


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

WhyMe said:


> I looked at a sat phone a few months ago and it was $500 plus minutes. That was George's Marine. I agree Saftey First.
> O...1972 did you troll on the way back in?
> Whyme


Trolled around in my icechest. Caught some Coors lights!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I got your back brother. I'll pick some of these 2 way radios up and if you need help just holler.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I got your back brother. I'll pick some of these 2 way radios up and if you need help just holler.


Hell Yeah!! Were ready now.


----------

